

Is Graduate School a Cult? - fidotron
http://chronicle.com/article/Is-Graduate-School-a-Cult-/44676/

======
vlasev
I was looking at the BITE model of mind control [1] and I can see that a lot
of social interactions in life can become cult-like, without the intention of
making them such. For example, from early on, parents can be protective to the
point where indivudial thinking is not really allowed. I have participated in
sports and communities with similar dynamics. There should be some kind of
level system for cults to identify their severity.

On the other hand, looking at the "symptoms" the model presents could be a lot
like looking at health symptoms online - everything looks like cancer.

[1] <http://www.freedomofmind.com/Info/BITE/bitemodel.php>

